# Wedge questions....



## milkfisher (May 15, 2006)

Im am just measmerized by someons ability to put back spin on an approach shot. I played with an old friend the other day and he was backing the ball up on every approach. I asked him about it and he said it was all in the clubs. He said he could never do it untill he picked up a 4 wedge set.....52 54 56 60. Is it all in the clubs or is there more to it than that. 

im looking at a set of Delacruz wedges that seem to be very nice. anybody know anything about them?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The grooves are important, also the connection with the ball. A sharp decending blow on the back of the ball with all the spin. Its not for the fainthearted though as you need to hit the ball harder than you normally would for the distance. So if you dont get the spin you are chipping from the back


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Equipment is part of it, but I can spin a Top Flite XL 2000 back with a 15 year old wedge. :dunno: 

It's all about a decending blow, and you have to be accelerating as you hit the ball. Most people who spin the ball back take long, thin divots.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Personally, I think it's more about the ball and the swing and less about the club. I have a 35 year old MacGregor sand wedge that has probably hit 100,000 shots. The face hardly knows it's a face anymore. I can back up a shot with it easily if I'm playing a soft cover ball that has a high spin rate and if I make a good decending blow on the ball. The newest square grooves aren't going to spin a ball as much as one designed to spin a lot in the first place.


----------

